

Show HN: Musi for iOS Lets You Stream Audio From Youtube - speedyapoc

Hey HN!<p>Just thought I'd let you all know about my application that's been months in the making and was just released on the iOS platform called "Musi".<p>Musi is an iOS application that allows you to stream audio content directly from the popular video sharing site, YouTube. With Musi, you can stream your music even when your device is locked or closed. Managing your music is also simple with infinite playlists and simple reorder and delete controls.<p>Here's a link to download it: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/musi/id584593128<p>Here's our website: http://feelthemusi.com
======
tobylane
The website has a pre-5 image. The app name is not search friendly (but then
nor is the app store), found it with musi roklor.

Re-searches too soon, I had to type quick to not see it flash something for a
split second. No indication if the video is HD, or if I'm streaming the whole
video and just getting audio.

Feature requests: Youtube personal playlists, hd icon, make it obvious what is
being streamed. Possibly an option to stream hd on wifi and lower on 3G.
Certainly an option to only use wifi.

Something that probably requires investigation: Does pause mean stop
streaming, or continue streaming the rest of the song?

~~~
speedyapoc
Hey! Thanks for the feedback :)

> The website has a pre-5 image

Will fix :)

> The app name is not search friendly

Anyone have any idea how to fix this one? It baffles me that it's impossible
to find it by searching its name. Never had this issue before with other apps,
but then again, those were all released before iOS6 and the new search
rankings.

> Re-searches too soon

Will fix.

> Video quality

Always picks the lowest quality video for streaming speed.

> Feature requests

I hope to add support for YouTube playlist integration as well as at least a
warning when one goes to 3G.

> Pause/stop

Pause will buffer the song that's currently playing. Long pressing on the
pause button lets you stop a song fully.

------
speedyapoc
Clickable:

Here's a link to download it:
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/musi/id584593128>

Here's our website: <http://feelthemusi.com>

